# My bff black cat needs surgery 😿



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I’m so sorry to hear about your constant little companion.  Hoping the surgery is uneventful and you’re back to snuggling again very soon, but with a pain-free Monkey.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Get well soon, Monkey.


----------



## Cats&Poodle (Aug 26, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I’m so sorry to hear about your constant little companion.  Hoping the surgery is uneventful and you’re back to snuggling again very soon, but with a pain-free Monkey.


Thank you. She hasn’t been sleeping with me or snuggling me all weekend which is how I have an indication of how much pain she’s in. 😢 She’s usually on or up against me about 22 hours out of the day...


----------

